# Anaheim Hills hike



## Smokehound714 (Jan 21, 2014)

Sadly, the drought hit this place very hard.  Earlier, around '07, i believe, there was a wildfire here that got started by some guy that stole a car, then set it on fire..  a large portion of the habitat got burned..  fortunately, the plants here all resist wildfire (some even require it for germination, like ceanothus).







  Normally this time of year, everything is lush and green, thanks to the winter rains, but those rains never came.  Our rainy season is from nov-march, and we're already getting to FEB with no rain.

   Activity was very low.  Some animal tracks here and there, scrub jays, and acorn woodpeckers, but very few invertebrates were active.  I did spot a few juvenile coastal whiptails and a few side-blotched lizards, however because of the drought, nothing wants to be active.

 Only spiders found were a few gnaphosidae, and a uloborid, but that was it.. 







 View from the vantage point on the barham trail..

  Many Paruroctonus silvestrii burrows, along with anuroctonus pococki burrows, were found.  No trapdoor burrows anywhere, or at least, they were impossible to see since everything was so parched.

   And late this week, yet another blast of hot dry weather is forecast..   I think the deserts were actually getting more rain than we were!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jan 21, 2014)

But there's absolutely no proof of global climate change..ZIP NADA ZERO. It's a global conspiracy put on by every country's national scientific society. This is just a dry spell, welcome to Planet Earth!

Disclaimer: I tend to exaggerate a bit.


----------

